# Proof of Funds ($10,000)



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to enter Canada sometimes in mid June of this year. I already landed as an immigrant last year in August through Buffalo, ny and I already showed the proof of fund to the immigration offices. Now I have my PR card and the SIN number card.
My question is:
When I enter Canada in June do I need to show proof of funds again?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to enter Canada sometimes in mid June of this year. I already landed as an immigrant last year in August through Buffalo, ny and I already showed the proof of fund to the immigration offices. Now I have my PR card and the SIN number card.
> My question is:
> ...


It would be prudent to have the Proof of Funds with you when you re-enter although your PR card and your Passport should be sufficient.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

No . not required. You are now a resident of Canada.





lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to enter Canada sometimes in mid June of this year. I already landed as an immigrant last year in August through Buffalo, ny and I already showed the proof of fund to the immigration offices. Now I have my PR card and the SIN number card.
> My question is:
> ...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you both of you guys for your replies. Feeling better now


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Lonestar,

I just posted on another thread about this but since you're from the US I'll ask you too:

How long did it take to get your visa? My wife and I have been waiting over a year and a half and still no word...

Roger


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

lonestar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to enter Canada sometimes in mid June of this year. I already landed as an immigrant last year in August through Buffalo, ny and I already showed the proof of fund to the immigration offices. Now I have my PR card and the SIN number card.
> My question is:
> ...


Hi

There is a good chance the officer at the border will ask you for that.
Remember that you must report sums above $10000, if you are crying it with you.

Jade


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Jade said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a good chance the officer at the border will ask you for that.
> Remember that you must report sums above $10000, if you are crying it with you.
> ...


Thank you. However i think that since I have my PR card now I should just be allowed to drive accross with no need to prove any thing. But I guess anything can happen.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Hi Lonestar,
> 
> I just posted on another thread about this but since you're from the US I'll ask you too:
> 
> ...


Snodge,

It took me roughly the same amount of time to go through every thing until I got the letter from the Canadian Consulate in Buffalo to send them my passport for the immigrant visa. However, I got to tell you I kinda send them several emails in the mean time trying to remind them about my case. So if you have not done that I would consider sending them an email just to remind them to look for your folder. 

The Canadian Consulate in Buffalo should be able to process immigration application quicker than its counterparts in Europe. The ones in Europe have a higher demand from people wanting to immigrate to Canada than the one in US. So now it should be the time. 

It also depends on what step of the process you are. If you look carefully on the website, it will tell you all the necesary documentation that you need to provide them with in each step. What was the last document that you were asked by them to send?


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Well so far the consulate hasn't asked for any additional documentation. We sent our application package to Buffalo and got the acknowledgment that it was received and put in line for consideration. Then about 6-8 months ago we received notice that they were trying to expedite skilled worker visas and that our file was being transferred to the Seattle consulate for quicker processing. Being worried that our file might get lost in the transfer we sent a couple e-mails asking whether they got it in Seattle and eventually got word that they had it and thats the last we've heard. 

More recently, we were considering a year long stay in France (my wife is French) while waiting for our Canadian visa, we sent an e-mailing asking how that would effect our visa application and never received a response to that question. If you read their guidelines for correspondence the consulate says they will not send a response if the question doesn't require an answer so we're assuming that our possible move to France wouldn't effect anything and that we're getting closer to the day we'll hear from the Canadian consulate, but I find it difficult to just sit and wait...

So did you have to go for an interview? Also what additional documentation were you asked for?

thanks,

Roger


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Well so far the consulate hasn't asked for any additional documentation. We sent our application package to Buffalo and got the acknowledgment that it was received and put in line for consideration. Then about 6-8 months ago we received notice that they were trying to expedite skilled worker visas and that our file was being transferred to the Seattle consulate for quicker processing. Being worried that our file might get lost in the transfer we sent a couple e-mails asking whether they got it in Seattle and eventually got word that they had it and thats the last we've heard.
> 
> More recently, we were considering a year long stay in France (my wife is French) while waiting for our Canadian visa, we sent an e-mailing asking how that would effect our visa application and never received a response to that question. If you read their guidelines for correspondence the consulate says they will not send a response if the question doesn't require an answer so we're assuming that our possible move to France wouldn't effect anything and that we're getting closer to the day we'll hear from the Canadian consulate, but I find it difficult to just sit and wait...
> 
> ...


Roger,

Sorry to hear about your delay. Yes I went for an interview in Buffalo but that was just to get the visa. I could hae avoidedd that by just sending them my passport by mail. 

The required from me several kinds of documents and I would send them when they sent me the letter asking for them. I cannot remember the order very well but I will try to list them for you below:

Application (of course)

1- criminal background check, FBI 
2- Proof of Funds ($10 000)
3- Doctor's report 
For this you have to go to the doctor chosen by the consulate to checks your general health do some tests and x-rays and sends the to the consulate.

4- I also had to take the english test and send to them the results

That was all that I sent. But they are very slow to respond and I am talking about 5 - 6 months in between each of these documents. It has taken me almost 2 years from the date I applied to the date that I got the letter that I had to send the passport for the consulate to stamp the visa. 

But they did not have to move my file to another consulate, so I do not know anything about that. They are very picky on what and how they answer emails its true. I would ask exactly the right question not something that requires a long answer. But do not get discouraged. I am sure that the email has gotten to someone who has said to them that you are inquiring about your application. They will get in touch with you very soon now to request the other documentation. I hope this helped. 

Good luck and do not get discouraged!

lonestar


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Lonestar,

Thanks for the kind words or encouragement. From what you relate it seems we're right in line to receive our visa soon. All the documentation they requested from you were included with our original application so it must be they're still processing it and all we have to do is wait. 

Really I'm not discouraged, just impatient. We visit Vancouver Island at least a couple times a year and can't wait to live there. It's so beautiful and the people are great. 

I need to remember how fortunate I am that i have the option to move there, and also how lucky I am to have the "fallback" of living in France.

Thanks again, and good luck with your move to Canada. Where in Canada will you be settling?


Roger


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

lonestar said:


> Thank you. However i think that since I have my PR card now I should just be allowed to drive accross with no need to prove any thing. But I guess anything can happen.


Hi

If this is your very first entry to Canada as a PR, it will not be a smooth sail.
You will actually have to report to the Canadian post at the border, for a stamp on your passport which will validate your Status. At this point, they will ask you questions about customs ( If you are shipping thing to Canada , as PR, you have the right to avoid paying custom), also, they may ask about funds, where are you going to stay etc...

Be prepared and good luck

Jade


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Jade said:


> Hi
> 
> If this is your very first entry to Canada as a PR, it will not be a smooth sail.
> You will actually have to report to the Canadian post at the border, for a stamp on your passport which will validate your Status. At this point, they will ask you questions about customs ( If you are shipping thing to Canada , as PR, you have the right to avoid paying custom), also, they may ask about funds, where are you going to stay etc...
> ...


Hi Jade,

Thank you for taking the time to explain. My situation is that I already did the landing as an immigrant last year in August. I eneterd Canada (Niagara Falls) and drove back to US several hours later. Now I possess in my hand the PR card and the SIN card. Is this what you mean by first time entry to Canada? If so then I really need to get prepared again. Thank you so much for your advice. 

Regards, 

Lonestar


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Snodge said:


> Lonestar,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words or encouragement. From what you relate it seems we're right in line to receive our visa soon. All the documentation they requested from you were included with our original application so it must be they're still processing it and all we have to do is wait.
> 
> ...


Roger,

No problem. I am glad I can be of help. Yea I know Vancouver is a pretty place based on what I have heard and France is pretty at the same time. Either way you will be fine. 

I plan on living in toronto. More job opportunities over there I have heard. 

Regards,

Lonestar


----------

